
Superconducting neurons could match the power efficiency of the brain - kensai
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613949/superconducting-neurons-could-match-the-power-efficiency-of-the-brain/
======
kensai
Paper in ArXiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.00263](https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.00263)

